# Needing help - Flower Mound/Lewisville Texas area



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Not in trouble yet, but wisdom says to get help now to avoid any trouble down the road. Keiser is a big boy and only going to get bigger. I want to do right for him so I'd like to find a trainer who can work with us and help everything works out the way I want.

So, can anybody recommend a trainer in the area who could help me?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

For being a large metorplex Dallas is pretty limited on good trainers. You didn't specify what type of training you are looking for. Dave Kroyer is in Austin but he may be able to refer you to someone in the area. I would stay away from the board and train places around here.

For training classes (you train with an instructor leading the class), What a Great Dog in Frisco is a good option. They have obedience, nosework, treibball, agility, and some speciality classes. There is one sch club in the area and one PSA club with another about to start back up. Actually one of the guys on the Sat meetup walk (just started last week) is starting his old PSA club back up. If you want info on those let me know and I'll get those links for you. Josie on here is in the PSA club in Grand Prarie.

You may want to join the Sat walks and make some connections. Here is the link:
Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): Walk the Dog Blog Aug 10 Meet Up


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks - I'll check w/ What a Great Dog.

What I need at the moment is the basics: sit, stay, come, heel. He is ok with that stuff, but if there are distractions it becomes challenging. Once we have the basics squared away I'd love to explore further to see what works for us.

I've already seen the meet up group and hope to fit it in to our schedule. However, this Saturday is an Adopt a Pet in Flower Mound and Finley has to be there (I'd rather find her family myself b/c of her past experiences). Hopefully we'll be able to join the group in the near future though.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great, What A Great Dog should meet your needs. Please tell Maureen that Eli's mom refered you. Hope to see you soon on a Sat walk!


----------

